# Do you listen to radio?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you listen to a local classical radio station, or a foreign one by internet? (this excludes Pandora) Only vote if you know for sure there is one in your area, because this refers only to those certain people.

How much has it affected your knowledge/appreciation of classical music?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I don't listen to my local one; it hasn't got the kind of music I really like (I like Renaissance and 20th century, all they have seems to be Baroque, Classical, and early Romantic. Can't win!).

Sometimes I'll go to one of those "playlist radio" websites, but I don't too often because they only play snippets of larger works. I like the bigger picture.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Portland's classical radio station plays very varied music and has served as my introduction to many pieces I've come to love, which is why I listen to it. Unfortunately, they've lately taken to playing a lot of baroque flute concertos during the time I listen most, which is when I'm driving to work in the morning.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Unfortunately, they've lately taken to playing a lot of baroque flute concertos during the time I listen most, which is when I'm driving to work in the morning.


You find trends too?? Same here. And my local station also has a wide variety, from Baroque to Modern.

I listen to 2 radio stations in my area, but the closer one I listen to more often. This one I've been able to pick up trends, including the fact that one of my favorite (and small) composers has been actively promoted for the past few years by playing his music around the morning and afternoon rush hours, and rarely at any other time (I check the listings). Perhaps this is also to the misfortune of the people that despise him. 

It's thanks to the radio that I even know who that composer is today, and I bet if I hadn't discovered him over 2 years ago, I would've known him by now anyway, just because they play him so often where I live.  I can't escape him, I heard his _name _even this very afternoon too!

And I've discovered lots more composers through the radio, more than buying music or going to concerts. It's cheaper anyway!


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

BBC3 and local public radio.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to listen to the local public radio and contribute to it, but I've never been able to pick it up without a lot of static. The last straw was when I tuned in via the internet one weekend and heard country music -- and I don't mean _A Prairie Home Companion_, but a regular weekend show full of twangy whiny songs about jail, whiskey, and losers. No more dollars from me.

I think broadcast radio is quaint anyway. The future for me lies with playlists tailored to your personal tastes and streamed from vast databases to which one may subscribe. And since I am always ready to learn about composers unknown to me, I can always browse these forums or pop over to ArkivMusic and pick one at random from a list.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I listen to Pandora too, but I really like having random music sort of thrown at me that is _not_ tailored to my personal tastes because, while it's sometimes underwhelming, it's sometimes really terrific stuff by somebody I've never heard of or thought I didn't like. Radio is an adventure. Though I haven't explored internet music resources that much; I am the least internet-savvy young person I've met.

The fate of your local station is disheartening. My condolences.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

WRR is the only local station in the Dallas/Fort Worth area that has classical music 24/7. Some of you may be familiar with their online broadcast, they stream live over the internet as well.

I only listen in the car. I can't say that it has added anything to my knowledge of or exposure to music. God forbid they play anything newer than 150 years. It's pretty unimaginative programming.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I listen to radio 2mbs-fm in Sydney, volunteer run & listener supported. They play music from right across the spectrum, in specific programs, eg. chamber, piano, orchestral, Baroque, Romantic, late C20th, choral, new releases, etc. One thing I would like for them to play is more Australian composers, who seem to get short shrift, and they don't play enough organ music either. Other than that, I quite like their programming. I have virtually had enough of collecting (what's the use of owning 100's of cd's if you can't listen to them regularly?), so radio has been a good way for me to both listen to the warhorses in different interpretations, as well as discovering new stuff that I haven't heard before. So yes, it has increased my knowledge.

& I agree, radio makes you more "flexible." Eg. they recently played some Ferde Grofe & Edward German, which I didn't exactly love, but I listened to them right through. & it's the cheapest way to access classical music. The only downside is that you have to listen at a certain time, otherwise you miss the program. (& often, when I am listening late at night, I'm tired & I drift off, which is a bummer).Some stations (though not the classical ones around here) are offering free downloadable podcasts, which I think are a great idea to get people into radio (those who can't tune in at a specific time)...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Cleveland has long had a solid classical radio station and I have listened to it for 20+ years. When I was younger I listened far more as my personal classical music collections was quite limited in scale and scope. I was introduced to many composers I now love through the radio. I now rarely listen to any radio because I loathe radio announcers and obnoxious commercials and I hate being forced to listen to what the program director decide I should listen to at a given time: Baroque in the morning, lots of bouncy music around noon, etc... I also have a sizable collection from which to choose without ever becoming bored. Now I might listen in the car... but that's about the extent of it.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

KUAT-FM (PBS) - All Classical, all the time - Originates from the campus of the University of Arizona.

My solid appreciation for classical music began as a child - both parents were classical musicians and that is what we listened to at home in my growing years. 

Kh


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

I listen to BBC Radio 3 every day, going to and from work, sometimes later on too. 

Great variety of music, always like to switch and see if I recognise the composer. 

Interesting interviews with excellent musicians and live performances.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I listen to BBC Radio 3 which is public service so no ads. Best program on it is CD Review (off at the moment for summer) where an expert compares recordings of a featured work and makes a recommendation. As long as you don't make the mistake of buying the recommendation, which will probably be a 1950s mono, it's very educational.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This has all been interesting to read.  I asked this question only because I feel radio _does _have a special importance in the classical realm, and I was proved right. A lot can be owed to it, especially when it comes to sharing music with the public.

When I get a real job one day, and get some of my own money, I want to be a supporter of a local classical station, wherever I end up living.

And by the way, the one I live closest to (I'll just name it now, Baltimore's WBJC) announced my name once because they were advertising a local concert I performed in. They actually promoted _me_, so why not I promote them some day?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't ever really been in the habit of it, but I've been trying to get into it more and more lately because it certainly does wonders for broadening knowledge and taste. Naturally, I've been turning to BBC3 for the Proms season, so hopefully I'll stick with it afterwards too.

Fans of early music should also check out http://ancientfm.com/


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

No I don't. I used to when I was younger, to gain knowledge and discover artists. Nowadays I do the discovering myself and I listen to what I want.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

I listen to NPR most evenings. Performance Today with Fred Child is a great show.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

BBC Radio 3, in the evenings, especially now the Proms is on.


----------

